
How To Design For One Billion Users - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/how-to-design-for-one-billion-users-2010-11
======
neworbit
I've never even heard of these guys. Alexa says they're significantly
outranked by Digg (#165 vs #125), which is absolutely nowhere near a billion
users and would be really lucky to be 5% of that.

Unless they run a huge spam botnet, I can't see how they can have touched a
billion people.

~~~
benologist
Alexa is probably very inaccurate for them because AddThis is a widget that
wraps a number of social services into one little package. It's used on tons
of websites.

The 1b may or may not include repeat visitors, they say both things on their
website. Either way though, when you're integrated in other people's
properties rather than trying to guide traffic to your own 1b gets a lot more
possible - I'm almost up to 200m/month already.

~~~
stewartallen
the 1 billion number is de-duped 30-day viewers. the AddThis widget is seen
billions of times each day on millions of domains.

------
circuitbreaker
I call bullshit. One BILLION unique users? Just a quick scrub on Google gives
a bunch of sources saying that the total number of people on the Internet
worldwide is between 1.4 and 2 billion. So AddThis is (or has been) used by up
to 50% of ALL Internet users?! I don't think so.

~~~
stewartallen
As of last month, Comscore, who is in the business of measuring such things,
puts AddThis at 57% of total world wide internet users (which they measure as
1.3 billion users). They put AddThis at 80% of total US internet users (which
they measure as 212 million). Comscore's world wide penetration is not as deep
historically as US, and is widely considered to undercount this #.

------
PhilWright
They make no mention of how they make any money. Any ideas on the business
model that is paying for all this bandwidth etc?

